

Cloud of Atlases - colinprince
http://www.themorningnews.org/archives/diversions/cloud_of_atlases.php

======
herdrick
This should be so great but the implementation is hit and miss. Don't waste
your time on #2 and #3, they are showing data that doesn't matter, nor. #6 and
#12 should be great but are done in absolute terms instead of per capita,
so... lose. #7 is great - nice work.

